# Cobb Charcoal Grill



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Last fall I purchased a Cobb Charcoal Grill  in the bargan cave at Cabelas, it is the best charcoal grill I have ever had. It was developed in Africa, and only uses 10 or 12 briquettes to cook for over an hour. It is made of S.S. and fits in its own carrying bag, included. You can pick it up and move it while it is cooking and is designed to catch all the grease so you don't get flare ups. (at least none yet.) I like it enough that I quit using out state of the art Jennaire Gas Grill, the Cobb is small, simple and easier to clean. I have also been finding bags of Charcoal for .50 to a $1.00 at garage and estate sales making it more economical to use. I have included the Cobb as part of my alternative living plan. Has anyone else had experience with one of these?


----------

